# cat litter



## markj

Hi my tank as been up and running for over two years it as sand substrate i want to start growing live plants could it be possible to mix cat litter with the sand many thanks mark


----------



## Alastair

Hi Mark, 
yes it's possible to mix it but the sand will end up under all the cat litter as its a smaller grain size.


----------



## ale36

i have seen a lot of mention about cat litter, is there any specific bran or composition to look out for?


----------



## Danny

This one, Tesco Low Dust Lightweight Cat Litter 10 Litres - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

It is what I have used in "my tank with plants in" link in my sig.


----------



## abloomer

After years using just gravel, I have just switched to cat litter and can thoroughly recommend it, I topped mine off with very fine gravel, but I know lots of people use as is.

I honestly cant believe how good it is for the price!

All my plants are looking much healthier with some really vivid growth coming from them.


----------



## markj

thanks for the replys ive got a bag of tesco low dust cat litter but wondering about how i am going to do my substrate as at the moment i have about 1 inch of aquarium sand


----------



## discusdan

You have to make sure you use the right cat little as there not all the same.

You need a clay based litter like the one Danny linked to (its the same one I used too, be careful using any other brand!) 

Some cat litters will just turn to mush after a week and constantly stain the water. If you use the wrong type its normally easiest to strip the tank and start again.

You can add cat little with sand already in but its a bit messy. When I did mine I completely drained the tank and took every thing out, I then moved all of the sand to one half of the tank, filled the empty half with cat litter then moved all of the sand on top of the cat litter and filled the other empty half with cat litter then spread the sand over.

If you have a small tank it would probably be easier to just remove the sand first.

But like said above no matter how hard you try the cat litter will end up on top of the sand as its very light.


----------



## markj

when the cat litter is the substrate whats the best method of keeping it clean


----------



## Danny

Same as you would gravel/sand, just stir it up every now and again and net out what you can then let the filter do the rest.


----------



## markj

whats a good depth to have


----------



## Danny

No idea about others but I have 2" at the front sloped up to 4" at the back, I have had no problem getting plants to hold either when planted with giant tweezers and pushed right down.


----------



## fish fodder

Bloody amazing..... Us aquarists really do know how to save some pennies.

Would it be ok in a non planted community? Or only in a planted tank?


----------



## Danny

No reason it could not be used in any kind of freshwater set up that I know of.


----------



## roadmaster

I used sand substrate for a Group of Discus I raised .
Poop stay's on top,easier to remove if needed.


----------



## MrJames

fish fodder said:


> Bloody amazing..... Us aquarists really do know how to save some pennies.
> 
> Would it be ok in a non planted community? Or only in a planted tank?



What is more amazing is that people would use something that is only very slightly cheaper than using the proper thing which doesn't have a horrible perfume 

30 Litre Graded Molar Clay :: Soil :: Greenwood Bonsai Studio


----------



## Danny

MrJames said:


> What is more amazing is that people would use something that is only very slightly cheaper than using the proper thing which doesn't have a horrible perfume
> 
> 30 Litre Graded Molar Clay :: Soil :: Greenwood Bonsai Studio


 

Slightly cheaper.........................£21 inc delivery when cat litter is what £3 at tesco. Maybe my maths are well off here but slightly cheaper pmsl


----------



## MrJames

£3.20 for 10L at tesco so 30L would cost £9.60 I'd rather do an hour extra at work to cover the difference as it'll take a lot longer than that to rinse the cat litter properly.


----------



## Danny

MrJames said:


> £3.20 for 10L at tesco so 30L would cost £9.60 I'd rather do an hour extra at work to cover the difference as it'll take a lot longer than that to rinse the cat litter properly.


 

I rinsed mine 3 times, less than I would normally do on coral sand or pea gravel. Because of what it is you can rinse it for ever and you will still get the same dust coming off it.


----------



## MrJames

It's not the dust it's the horrible perfume they add to it to cover the smell of cat crap 

Personally I wouldn't use it in the cats litter tray either.


----------



## bridgey_c

After all I have read about cat litter I had to have a bash with it!!

I emptied the 60l planted tank I have dedicated to shrimp last weekend and used the tesco kitty litter. I just left it under the shower in a colander for 10/15 mins and that washed most of the dust off it. I guess you could wash it all day and still get some fragments coming off though. I honestly didnt have much of a perfume to mine, even at the beginning before any washing it was never strong and since it has been in the tank I have never smelled anything. I carefully poured the old tank water back in and the tank was completely clear after a couple of hours. A handful of osmocote fertiliser underneath and bob's your uncle! Lets see how the plants like it now...

The only, but major, downside is its weight.... I had a HC carpet and trying to replant this in the CL is almost impossible. I ended up breaking the HC into very small pieces and pushing 90% of each clump under the CL in order for it to stay down. As soon as you try and place a clump nearby the previous clump comes floating up!! I knew before I tried planting the HC that I should have used a dedicated sand area for it. That would be my only advise, if you are trying to obtain a carpet with a plant with shallow roots I would put a small layer of sand over it. I am sure the sand will fall through the CL over time and mostly vanish but at least it will give you a base in which to hold the roots.. 

A fully inert, good looking, high cec, long lasting substrate for £3 !!!


----------



## devo

I've used Sophisticat Pink for my 2 tanks. Lovely looking stuff, but perfumed so it needs a couple of days to let the smell go away. As said above, it is difficult to get carpeting plants to stay fixed in it if you are planting underwater, so dry start might be a good way to go.
Cheers
D


----------



## fish fodder

devo said:


> I've used Sophisticat Pink for my 2 tanks. Lovely looking stuff, but perfumed so it needs a couple of days to let the smell go away. As said above, it is difficult to get carpeting plants to stay fixed in it if you are planting underwater, so dry start might be a good way to go.
> Cheers
> D



That's what I use for my cats, do you have a photo of it in your tanks?


----------



## iancxx

bridgey_c said:


> After all I have read about cat litter I had to have a bash with it!!
> 
> I emptied the 60l planted tank I have dedicated to shrimp last weekend and used the tesco kitty litter. I just left it under the shower in a colander for 10/15 mins and that washed most of the dust off it. I guess you could wash it all day and still get some fragments coming off though. I honestly didnt have much of a perfume to mine, even at the beginning before any washing it was never strong and since it has been in the tank I have never smelled anything. I carefully poured the old tank water back in and the tank was completely clear after a couple of hours. A handful of osmocote fertiliser underneath and bob's your uncle! Lets see how the plants like it now...
> 
> The only, but major, downside is its weight.... I had a HC carpet and trying to replant this in the CL is almost impossible. I ended up breaking the HC into very small pieces and pushing 90% of each clump under the CL in order for it to stay down. As soon as you try and place a clump nearby the previous clump comes floating up!! I knew before I tried planting the HC that I should have used a dedicated sand area for it. That would be my only advise, if you are trying to obtain a carpet with a plant with shallow roots I would put a small layer of sand over it. I am sure the sand will fall through the CL over time and mostly vanish but at least it will give you a base in which to hold the roots..
> 
> A fully inert, good looking, high cec, long lasting substrate for £3 !!!


 Very interesting read,i am just about to try a 3 foot planted tank,and am just deciding on substrate,just wondering how your tank is doing ,a few months down the line,well of to have a look at more pic,s get me a few idea's,
also,where do you get your plant supplies from,not a lot of choice up where I live,
								 Ian


----------



## Ben Hooper

Are there any aquarium substrates that would mix well with cat litter? Would there be any point adding 1/3 ratio of Amazonia?


----------



## Samjpikey

I have 10 lires of Tesco kitty litter and that's covered with 9 liters of Ada Amazonia , seems ok to me . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Hooper

Samjpikey said:


> I have 10 lires of Tesco kitty litter and that's covered with 9 liters of Ada Amazonia , seems ok to me .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
How long has it been in there? Is the Amazonia sinking to the bottom at all?


----------



## foxfish

The Amazonia takes a few months to completely disappear - I know this as I have exactly the same combination!


----------



## Samjpikey

I've had it submerged for 2 weeks but I have separated the two with a fine mesh to stop this problem occurring , ada is very lightweight but the cat litter is even lighter . So far all looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Hooper

So is there anything lighter then cat litter that looks gooood?


----------



## Samjpikey

Not sure on that one , 
I used cat litter to save some monies to bulk up my substrate . I've used the mesh and I really don't  think the Ada can sink past it . It's trial and error but I highly recommend it if you don't wanna spend more £35's on 9litres of Ada . Although orignally i bought enough ada for my tank i wanted to save some so I used the cat litter  . Also the cat litter has a good cec . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biffster

this is the one that i use its molar clay needs a good washing mind you
Tesco Low Dust Lightweight Cat Litter 10 Litres - Groceries - Tesco Groceries


----------



## devo

I used "Sophisticat Pink". OK, so it stinks something rotten, but a few days in a bucket outside and the smell is gone, after that it is great.


----------



## Curvball

Was down at Pets at Home on the weekend browsing their range of car litter - saw a good few variety of clay based versions. Opted for the low dust one at only £2 per 5litre bag 

This is it: 			Clumping Clay Cat Litter 5ltr and 15ltr by Pets at Home | Pets at Home		

Anybody tried this brand before? I like the grain size, think it will work nicely for a nano tank.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samjpikey

I think the clumping stuff is the wrong kind to get . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball

Samjpikey said:


> I think the clumping stuff is the wrong kind to get .
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why is that?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samjpikey

When I did my research on cat litter I read to a avoid clumping cat litter as it basically clumps,  its alot more fluffy and more porous, so it absorbs more moisture , apparently it can lead to a sludge 'mess' , Traditional litters are harder, more solid chips of the same sort of clay. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball

Ah! Damn. Guess I got my thinking messed up - what you say also supports what I've read. Back to the store for me. But on the plus side the cats can try out the new litter 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## foxfish

Sam is absolutely right but 'sludgy mess' might be an understatement LOL


----------



## Curvball

Aside from the Tesco and other brand mentioned - are there any other proven cat litters that would make ideal substrates?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## foxfish

Have a read through this .... Cat litter | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## biffster

i would go with the tesco one it looks pink when its dry but when wash it looks a natural color


----------



## daizeUK

I'm having problems getting anything to stay rooted in Tesco's CL.  I'm really starting to hate the stuff.


----------



## biffster

you need a fairly thick layer of it about inch and a half to two inches persistence will pay off in the long run


----------



## oldbloke

daizeUK said:


> I'm having problems getting anything to stay rooted in Tesco's CL. I'm really starting to hate the stuff.


 

It is very light...


----------



## foxfish

oldbloke said:


> It is very light...


 So is ADA Amazonia & that is just about the best & most expensive substrate out there!


----------



## oldbloke

foxfish said:


> So is ADA Amazonia & that is just about the best & most expensive substrate out there!


 

I wouldn't know.....I've never been that flush


----------



## Kev_M

I've taken to mixing mine with soil as an under-layer, capped with gravel. The plants have gone nuts and it stops the horrible clouding at the beginning of establishing the tank.


----------



## Tomas4

Just bought low dust cat litter from Tesco.Washed in small portions.Finished with one,and started wash second.Latter pour water in first portion.And again so dirty water in first portion.Any tips,how to clean.Now I soaked in bucket.


----------



## Tomas4

Is it possible wash Tesco low dust cat litter?


----------



## Henry

Don't try to move it around too much. Just rinse, pour away the water, and repeat.


----------



## Sianita

Very interesting! Will maybe try in the future


----------



## Henry

The absorbant granules you can buy from motor factors is also molar clay. A particular European car part supplier sells 20L sacks for £6.99.


----------

